# Best tyre gloss ?



## Mr S1 (May 16, 2018)

Hi chaps

Looking for a high gloss finish for my tyres - the car is white and in the past gels just left crap all over the arches so really not interested in anything that will spray. I s'pose that leaves me with foams ? These are what I use now, but don't give me the real high gloss finish I'm after. 

Any recommendations ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Meguires Endurance tyre gel is brilliant


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve been pleased with Meguiars endurance tyre gel - providing you don’t over apply, I’ve not had an sling and got a nice gloss from it. 

AG tyre gel - I got mixed results with, didn’t get any sling, but it didn’t seem to last as well just applying it, so started to apply, leave for 15 minutes and then wipe over with an old micro fibre cloth and it seemed to last longer in the wet weather ???

DetailedOnline do a tyre gel that’s glossy, but not sure on longevity. 

Think britemax do one as well that gets good reviews...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle

Espuma RD50

Decent tyre shine from both products 

Just make sure you clean the tyres really well for the durability

Tyre Silk from CarPlan is an OK tyre foam


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Megs endurance is the most glossy I have used but I now use carpro pearl,leaves a dark more subtle look

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr S1 (May 16, 2018)

Been looking at the Meg product and seems to have good reviews....seems to be the winner !

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon Tire or Fireball (the blue one)


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Autoglym rubber cleaner is the bomb. Not sure if there is a retail version for it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meg’s has to be the most over rated ever!!!

Gyeon for shine, Ziano for satin


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

pt1 said:


> Megs endurance is the most glossy I have used but I now use carpro pearl,leaves a dark more subtle look
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk





Mr S1 said:


> Been looking at the Meg product and seems to have good reviews....seems to be the winner !
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated


I would say Hot Shine is glossier but probably not quite as durable and more likely to sling


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Meg's has to be the most over rated ever!!!
> 
> Gyeon for shine, Ziano for satin


Not so. Applied correctly its absolutely fine. Its the other overrated and overpriced tyre dressings that often fail to deliver. Forensic Detailing rates its highly aswell.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Not so. Applied correctly its absolutely fine. Its the other overrated and overpriced tyre dressings that often fail to deliver. Forensic Detailing rates its highly aswell.


Kimo is spot on tbh. Megs is a tyre dressing from a bygone era imo. It's far too thick and far too sticky. I bought it based on the brilliant reviews and hated it.

The tyres would be terrible looking after a few days, wet or dry due to all the crap that stuck to it. You then had more work come the next wash to try scrubbing all that off.

If a dressing doesn't dry on the tyre I don't touch it now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

britemax black max, a thick gel but turns quite thin when used and as it says on it wipe over with damp cloth after application for high shine finish. and it will remove excess if you do over apply it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a fairly subjective topic. For me, I generally go back to the same products:-
- Orchard Autocare Glitz - can be layered for increased gloss, and dries into the tyre so no sling whatsoever. 
- Zaino z16 - got this on a recommendation from Kimo above, and it's excellent
- Carpro PERL - very versatile product that gives a nice, mid level sheen.

This all largely depends on the tyre too. In my experience, Bridgestone Potenza tend to 'gloss-up' to a greater degree than any other make of tyre I've had.

Have a look at this thread - loads of photos, and plenty of options.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&page=8

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Kimo is spot on tbh. Megs is a tyre dressing from a bygone era imo. It's far too thick and far too sticky. I bought it based on the brilliant reviews and hated it.
> 
> The tyres would be terrible looking after a few days, wet or dry due to all the crap that stuck to it. You then had more work come the next wash to try scrubbing all that off.
> 
> ...


Car pro Pearl then 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Not so. Applied correctly its absolutely fine. Its the other overrated and overpriced tyre dressings that often fail to deliver. Forensic Detailing rates its highly aswell.


Don't tell me how to suck eggs, I know how to apply a tyre dressing :lol:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Another vote for Gyeon Tyre


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

blackpearl tire trim is shiniest and will not sling - takes some effort to apply

more coats give shinier looks -



















compared to before


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I went right off Megs Endurance. Okay it won't sling if you apply it sparingly but it's just gooey and sticky. I found it horrible stuff to work with.

Since turning to CarPro PERL I've never wanted to change, plus it can be used at varying dilutions for all your trim inside and out with good effect.

Harry


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

ive tried quite a few over the years, but still come back to Meguires Endurance tyre gel....

i know some say its over rated, but it just seems to work.

i apply mine via a round detailing brush.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Don't tell me how to suck eggs, I know how to apply a tyre dressing :lol:


Where exactly in my post does it specifically refer to YOUR application process?? :speechles


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Kimo is spot on tbh. Megs is a tyre dressing from a bygone era imo. It's far too thick and far too sticky. I bought it based on the brilliant reviews and hated it.
> 
> The tyres would be terrible looking after a few days, wet or dry due to all the crap that stuck to it. You then had more work come the next wash to try scrubbing all that off.
> 
> ...


I know we all have different preferences but your description is exactly in line with what I found with Megs.
Apart from thick and sticky, I found if I wasn't able to top up the shine when it started to wear, I got a horrible brown deposit leaving the tyres looking "rusty". This did however disappear as soon as I re treated them.

Harry


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another reason I stopped using Megs endurance is because its solvent based,i Used to apply it once or twice a week after washing the car and I think it started to crack my tyre's.since using carpro perl, no cracks 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Another reason I stopped using Megs endurance is because its solvent based,i Used to apply it once or twice a week after washing the car and I think it started to crack my tyre's.since using carpro perl, no cracks
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Must have been lucky as I've never had any issues with tyres cracking, no matter what product I've used...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I thinks Megs endurance is a marmite product. Personally I really like it, and like using it, and have never had the need to use anything else, despite owning and using Perl on all other trim areas. I've never had sling from it, and I don't find it particularly 'sticky' either. Horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Adams Tire Shine works well for me :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the tyre does play a part in the shine you get, The meguiar's seems less fussy to me than a lot, I find the hot shine applies well to any tire and endurance gel is close behind it. I recently got some Autobrite Direct Super Sheen for half price and left a great finish on my rear tyres (kumho ecsta hs51) but the smooth walled fronts (Dunlop SP Sport BluResponse) it really doesn't give the same shine. I know the Michelin Piolt sports on the Golf were a similar case being smooth walled tyres


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

What's the durability of CarPro Perl on tyres please?
I gave up on the Mega endurance stuff, way too sticky for me.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

MrPassat said:


> What's the durability of CarPro Perl on tyres please?
> I gave up on the Mega endurance stuff, way too sticky for me.


It's decent, in 2 /3 weeks tyres still look good.
Thing is though you use so little and so it goes a long way. For tyres I use 2 PERL to 1 water but for trim 1-4 works fine and same for interior though I am a big fan of ODK Cabin for inside
PERL is also great for under the bonnet too.

Harry


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't like glossy tyres - but either of these are too glossy for me:

Mothers Tyre Shine
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=227

Meguiars Hot Shine
https://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/hot-shine-tyre-dressing-710ml


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MrPassat said:


> What's the durability of CarPro Perl on tyres please?
> 
> I gave up on the Mega endurance stuff, way too sticky for me.


Depends on the climate, nice summer and can last weeks.awful rainy winter day on the motorway and will be gone in a day.. Like most tyre dressings

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Currently experimenting with a few dressings. Managed to get a very glossy finish... great if the car is parked.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not typically a gloss-tyre person, but I have tried one that left such a lovely finish... I've used the various Meguiar's glossy, solvent-based products, and hated them. Glad that part of my detailing life is over... 

Poorboy's World Bold n' Bright... Water based, doesn't last worth a darn in wet weather, but the finish is gorgeous (Even after 1-coat). One of those old-school dressings, that still does the trick... Nice, dry, glossy finish. Probably my pick for a show-car, when glossy sidewalls are desired. 

I've also used GTechniq T1, which will deliver a full-gloss after about 3-coats, and lasts a good time, even with rain... However, it has that 'sticky' look, when layered. Like the Meg's dressings... 

Many tyre manufacturers advise against solvent-based dressings, though, due to long-term damage to the tyre... They know their product better than the manufacturers making detailing products. Since then, I have stuck to water-based. 

Personally using the latest version of CarPro PERL, at the moment, which leaves a durable, semi-gloss finish if that is acceptable...

Hope this helps... 

- Steampunk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

II am actually going through a process of using up products I have fallen out with, especially on other peoples cars. 

My 2 favourite and best performing, in my opinion, is Espuma RD50 and the AG High gloss tyres. 

The AG tyre gloss has been through the mill in the last 2 days and covered 150+ miles..still glossy.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to use the glossy finish products, but in all honestly I personally did not really like them. Knowing they dull down helped.
Maybe this is worthy of an option to consider?
I have been using KC Pss (Plast star siliconolfrie) for a while for all exterior plastics and rubber, really pleased and proper made up with the results. 
On the KC instructions Online &product) it states do not use on tyres, then on the product recommends on tyres. I came to the conclusion it was a disclaimer issue and referring to the whole whole tyre as a CYA deal for KC.
Used this with a sponge applicator on the tyre walls and sparingly as suggested and the finish was really good and holding up well. It is not tackily glossy as most, it actually brings them up looking like new tyres semi-mat finish with UV protection, but maybe not your preference?
Its not cheap cost wise, but like so many KC products, they do not require a lot of product.
My collection is gradually becoming more KC from results and satisfaction only, as yet not had a dud one.
I prefer to not use the term cheap against expensive and like the term good value better for usage, results long term etc. After all, us detailing guys are still ripped off for the inferior products too, so cheap becomes redundant anyway :thumb:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use perl or pneau in summer and just use mainly high style in winter....


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Itstony said:


> I used to use the glossy finish products, but in all honestly I personally did not really like them. Knowing they dull down helped.
> Maybe this is worthy of an option to consider?
> I have been using KC Pss (Plast star siliconolfrie) for a while for all exterior plastics and rubber, really pleased and proper made up with the results.
> On the KC instructions Online &product) it states do not use on tyres, then on the product recommends on tyres. I came to the conclusion it was a disclaimer issue and referring to the whole whole tyre as a CYA deal for KC.
> ...


Got to say I'm a big fan of Koch Chemie, and I too are switching more of my products to them. I have the retail version of PSS, Nano magic plas care great on trim nit tried it on tyres. But will give it a go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Orchard autocare glitz is very good.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Scotie said:


> Autoglym rubber cleaner is the bomb. Not sure if there is a retail version for it?


Thanks :thumb: There is not a retail version of this though.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

I use megs endurance if I want a high gloss finish & either Zaino -Z16 or gtechniq T2 if I want a matt/satin finish.


----------



## jjmucker (Mar 25, 2019)

What’s the best thing to use to dress the tyre. I also use mags endurance gel but never get the right results I feel using a sponge. ( new to this )


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Why has no one mentioned gtechniq t1


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rian said:


> Why has no one mentioned gtechniq t1


Because it's over priced and there's better out there lol


----------

